# Ansteuerung eines Indramat-Typ DKC05.3-100-7-FW Umrichters über Profibus mt S7



## slowly (7 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Ihr !
Mein Kollege und ich versuchen einen Umrichter Indramat-Typ DKC05.3-100-7-FW über Profibus über S7 anzusprechen. Was uns auch grundsätzlich gelingt, jedoch wissen wir nicht die genaue Zusammenstellung des/der Steuerworte. Momentan bricht uns der Bus zusammen, wenn umgeschaltet wird zwischen Tipp- / Automatikumschaltung. Hat jemand von Euch ne Aufschlüsselung davon, kann man sich das selber zusammenbauen ? Erste Versuche über CAN-Bus-Anschluss an Profibus-Umsetzer waren auch kaum besser. 
Das ist für unsere Techniker-Abschlussarbeit und wir sind kurz davor die Sache zu schmeissen ! Momentan werden Handbücher gewälzt, unser Ingenieur versucht zu helfen, aber die Sau will nicht.
Vielen Dank im voraus schon mal für Eure Antworten !
Grüße
der Marco


----------



## Pikador (22 Dezember 2010)

DKC05 -> was ist das für eine Schnittstelle??? 
So viel ich weiß Profbus hat DKC03, Interbus DKC04, Ohne Schnittstelle DKC11.

Die Dokumentation zu der Firmware bekommt Ihr bei Rexroth. Zu dem Typen habe ich sie nicht. 
Steuer- und Zustandwort sind vorgegeben. Es gibt noch Signalstatus- und Signalsteuerwort(und noch andere). Die kann man sich zusammenstellen wie man möchte. Der rest der Zyklischen Daten kann man sich auch zusammenstellen. Es gibt auch noch Parameterkanal, wenn man braucht. Für den Anfang ist es aber kompliziert. 
Bei Rexroth kriegt man auch fertige Bausteine für S7 und Profibus(kostenlos)!!! Ob sie zu dem Umrichter passen, weiss ich nicht. Mal die Hotline von Rexroth anrufen. Da wird sofort von einem Fachman geholfen.:-D
Denkt dran! Die einstellungen in der GSD Datei müssen mit denen im Umrichter passen.


----------



## Verpolt (22 Dezember 2010)

07.12.2010 12:16  slowly



> Das ist für unsere Techniker-Abschlussarbeit und wir sind kurz davor die Sache zu schmeissen



Ich glaub ,die haben das schon seit 3 Wochen wegeschmissen


----------



## Ralle (22 Dezember 2010)

Na falls es doch was nützt, es gibt fertige Bausteine dazu für die S7, da muss man nur mal in der Doku auch nachlesen oder eine Demo-Projekt ansehen.


----------



## slowly (28 Dezember 2010)

Hi nochmal,
unser Projekt läuft jetzt, schön nicht  Also den CAN-Bus Umsetzer haben wir erst mal in die Tonne gekloppt und haben uns den Profibus-Anschluss besorgt. Damit gabs aber erstmal noch mehr Probleme. Was aber nur von einem vertauschtem Bit im Steuerwort kam,üble Sache das. Dann hat der Hardware-Gott (das war nämlich mein Metier) noch zugeschlagen und hat Initiatoren falsch angschlossen,so das immer innere und äussere Endlage anstanden. Das dumme ist nur das der Umrichter nicht meckert. Von der Software bekommt man es aber angezeigt,aber auch nicht direkt. Aber jetzt läuft der Kram und damit ist unser Projekt schon mal umgesetzt und wenn alles gut geht bekommen wir in einem halben Jahr endlich, endlich den Techniker-Schein-Brief-was-auch-immer. 
Sorry das ich mich nicht zwischendurch gemeldet habe, es war einfach zu wenig Zeit für alles.


----------

